# Poo looks like dog turd, still in balls just stuck together



## craftbug1021 (Jun 15, 2012)

opened the barn this morning and there was lots of poo, more than usual but it was stuck together. Lily browses in the fence row, she eats pellets, she ate more grass yesterday than normal. She is 9 weeks old today, and has been weaned for a week. I thought I had read on here that this isnt good but cant find that feed again. She is running and playing as always, gave her ivomec  week before last and her CDT need to give her the booster this week...  just wondering.....


----------



## craftbug1021 (Jun 15, 2012)

and she also eats hay, do believe that it is alfalfa probably top quality because of where it came from


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 15, 2012)

higher protein or extra browse will make their poop into logs as long as it is not pudding no worries


----------



## Catahoula (Jun 15, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> higher protein or extra browse will make their poop into logs as long as it is not pudding no worries


And look on the brighter side...it is easier to clean.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah it's just fine. Sometimes it will be like that and sometimes it won't. It's fine.


----------



## craftbug1021 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you all for answering, nothing like being a paranoid goat Maaaa


----------

